

Microsoft Hits Back as Google Muscles In - SlipperySlope
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303644004577525383396956086.html

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"In a May report, Gartner said Google is winning one-third to half of new
corporate users that are paying for Web-based software."

